# bench seat to bucket seat conversion



## NCHuntandFish22 (Jul 15, 2007)

Gotta a newbie here to the forum...I was wanting to take the bench seat out of my '91 Hardbody reg. cab and put in two bench seats. Do yall know any other vehicles that have the same mounting bracket that would fit the truck floor or would i have to fabricate one myself?..Thanks!


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

Will the buckets from a king cab bolt right in? I assume that they will but don't know for certain.

One thing you should consider is that if you're long in the legs, you're going to be pretty uncomfortable with the bucket seats. Since your cab is shorter you'll have to choose between scooting the seat back or leaning it back. There won't be enough room to do both.

If you like, I can measure the bolt distances on my 95's bucket seats.

Fred


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

buckets from a 88-95 pathfinder and 86 1/2 - 97 KC will bolt right in


----------



## NCHuntandFish22 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help ya'll..Yea Fred measure the bolt distances..Im 6'1 and fairly long in the legs but yall think it would be much different than the bench seat distance?


----------

